# [OOC] WD's Dragon Fist



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2011)

This is an older wuxia game by Chris Pramas (Green Ronin).

It is a variant of AD&D 2nd, with it's quick play and randomness, but introduces also some clever mechanics and uses later edition staples, like high AC is better.

Is there interest in a light hearted wuxia fantasy game that celebrates the stereotypes of the Hong Kong martial arts movies?

[sblock=Rules]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*

*[/FONT]                                                                                           [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]Table                            of Contents
[/FONT]*(Download                            TOC - PDF 45K)[/FONT]​                         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]Chapter                            1: The Heavenly Kingdom
* (Download                            Chapter 1 - PDF 779K)[/FONT]
                         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]*Chapter                            2: Character Creation
*(Download                            Chapter 2 - PDF 492K)[/FONT]
                         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]Chapter                            3: Martial Arts and Combat
*(Download                            Chapter 3 - PDF 355K)[/FONT]
                         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]*Chapter                            4: Magic
*(Download                            Chapter 4 - PDF 321K)[/FONT]
                         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]Chapter                            5: Experience and Magic Items 
* (Download                            Chapter 5- PDF 261K)[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chapter                            6: Gods and Monsters
                          [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](Download                            Chapter 6- PDF 323K)[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chapter                            7: Campaign and Adventure
                          [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](Download                            Chapter 7- PDF 146K)[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Appendix[/FONT]**[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]:                            Conversion Notes & A[/FONT]**[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ppendix                            2: Ten Recommended Films
                          [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](Download                            Appendix - PDF 150K)[/FONT]
                                                                                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](Dragon                                & Phoenix is presented with page numbers following                                the Dragon Fist Game materials and can be placed                                at the end as Appendix 3)[/FONT] 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dragon                            & Phoenix Adventure
                          [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](Download                            Dragon & Phoenix PDF 440K)[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Character                            Sheet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



                          [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](Download                            the Character Sheet PDF 140K)[/FONT]

Please don't read the adventure, I will maybe use it later.
[/sblock]

IC
OOC
RG


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 25, 2011)

Might be interested. I remember downloading this way back when it was first posted, though I have never had a chance to play it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2011)

Great! Let's hope for more interest


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm always interested in martial arts thigies and chinese things as you know, from my 4e game in which you were a player. It was a ice experience for me, although the system was not meant to play characters like that. I'm thrilled to play in a systen that takes that sort of characters as the norm, although I'll probably need help with the rules.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2011)

The rules are pretty easy and straight forward.

Character concept
Roll abilities (4d6, drop lowest, arrange as you want)
Choose class and kit
Increase two ability stunts
Roll HP
Record Equipment

(choose thief skills / spells)

Ok, I will start if I got at least 3 players


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2011)

From another thread:



HolyMan said:


> Thinking about it WD but am tied down this week.  If I do I want to be a fighter wielding a tetsubo two handed. Big and  Brawny with earthquake attack.
> 
> HM





HolyMan said:


> Wil have to give the rules a once over after the holiday weekend.
> ...
> HM




Seems we will be playing


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks like - LOL

As it says above I wish to take the big brawny fighter role. Will have something done up after the holiday weekend for sure.

HM


----------



## Pentius (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm interested as well.  Never even heard of the system, but I'm giving it a read now.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 29, 2011)

Just have to figure out how this dicerolling business works...

Loose Bi (pronouced Bee)
Male, 24
Righteous Fist Fighter 3, Chaotic Good

Str 14 (Might 1d4)
Dex 15 (Acrobatics 1d4)
Con 14 (Fortitutde 1d3)
Int 6 (Savvy 0)
Wis 13 (Insight 1d3-1)
Cha 13 (Charm 1d3-1)

Paralyzation/Poison/Death Magic 13
Rod/Staff/Wand 15
Petrification/Polymorph 14
Breath Weapon 16
Spells 16

Armour Class 14
Hit Points 32

Martials Arts +3 Atk Fa(6) 1d8+2 Dmg (3/2 Attacks Per Round) 
Staff +2 Atk Fa(6) 1d6 Dmg
Double Stick +2 Atk Fa(6) 1d6 Dmg

Speed of the Leopard (1)
Way of the Snake (1)
Wuxia (1)

Flying Dragon Fist (2)
Mantis Stance (2)

Equipment
Staff
Double Stick
Clothing 
15 Tael




...Work in progress. Character creation could be... simpler.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok 

Some notes:

- as advised in the rules, we will start with level 3 characters (you rolled 3 times for your HP, but you wrote 'Fighter 1').
- There are not static ability modifiers. You decide the kind of stunt you do each round and roll then.

I miss a D3 in the dice roller


----------



## Pentius (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a couple questions.

I see we have one Fighter rolled up here, and HolyMan was gonna make a Fighter.  I, too, want to make a Fighter, because they seem stable, direct, and easy to make(a good consideration for a new system).  I know in some games, though, you really can't get away with having everyone be the same class.  Should I be looking at making a Shaman or Thief instead?

Would use of Invisible Castle be alright?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2011)

Invisible Castle will be alright.

For classes:
Everyone does Martial Arts in the setting. That said, I'm perfectly fine with an all-fighter group.
Healing will just take longer and it will maybe feel more 'sword&sorcery' in the way that you will fight evil eunuch sorcerers but none of you uses magic 
But I don't think a 'well-rounded' group is necessary to have fun.


----------



## GROMkill (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd be interested in making a Wizard or a Shaman.


----------



## Pentius (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, I've looked over the rules a bit more, and(perhaps more importantly) watched some old wuxia movies for inspiration, and I think I shall be making a White Lotus Shaman.  I just love the idea of slapping paper talismans on zombie heads to freeze them in their tracks.  I'll put down my character info tonight or tomorrow(as soon as I'm done making it).

I shall play Xiagei Song(Zha-Gu-ay Sahng), priest of the White Lotus.  

Description:

Xiagei Song will be played by the esteemed Chow Yun Fat, if you guys don't mind.





Song will wear a muted yellow Changbao, with loose, white pants.  He keeps a long moustache and beard.  He has not cut his facial hair for many years.

Background:

When Jianmin ate the Lotus Blossom, Song was but a poor, fat, bumbling student of the ways of the White Lotus.  In the following days, his master succombed to the advances of a demon spirit known as Kum Bei.  Kum Bei demanded that he and his minions be allowed to possess the bodies of Song's master and his four pupils, and that in return, the five would be saved from the hunters Jianmin set upon them.  The demons were true to their word in that the five were never caught, but the demons possessing them did great harm upon the people of the Heavenly Kingdom.  The five were helpless against their demon masters, all except Song.  Song had seen his demon host slay and reanimate his entire family, and Song's rage burned as a righteous fire.  A year ago, Song's fire was enough for him to burst free from his demon possessor, and banish that evil spirit back to hell.  Song knows he can never truly make up for the evils he and his colleagues have caused in the years since their possession, but he does his best to help people just the same.  He now travels the land, doing his best to save people from any harm that might befall them.  Song yearns to free his master and his three colleagues from the demons that possess them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2011)

No one likes Thieves? 

Nice background Pentius. I wanted the game to start a bit more light-hearted, but group will soon be on it's way to more serious threads.
Has Xiagei Song still a(n in)famous nickname from the time he was possessed?


----------



## Pentius (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh, don't let me drag it away from light-heartedness.  I chose my background because it seemed suitably epic, genre-appropriate, and because it gives you some villains to toss in later if you want.  I didn't do it with the intent of making things too serious.


----------



## Pentius (Jul 2, 2011)

Alright, write up incoming.

Xiagei Song(formerly known as 'The Dark Cloud')
White Lotus Shaman, Level 3
Age: 37 
Alignment: Neutral Good

Stats:
Strength: 14 (1d3) Might(1d4)
Dexterity: 12(1d3-1) Acrobatics(1d3-1)
Constitution: 13(1d3-1) Fortitude(1d3-1)
Wisdom: 14(1d3) Insight(1d4)
Intelligence: 11(1d3-1) Savvy(1d3-1)
Charisma: 12(1d3-1)  Charm(1d3-1)

HP: 22  (3d10=16+3d3-3=6)
AC:14
To-Hit: +1


Martial Arts:
Blood of the Dragon(1/day, heal self for 2hp/level)
Mantis Stance(AC 14, +1 per stance)
Mantis Strike(stunning strike)
Wuxia(great leap)

Spells:
Level 1 - 2/day
Level 2 - 1/day

Saves:
 vs. Death= 10
 vs. Poison or Wand=14
 vs. Paralyzation=13
 vs. Petrification=16
 vs. Breath=15 

Starting Equipment:
Bow(40 arrows)
Tiger Fork(one handed)
War Fan
Incense
Ink and Paper
Sacrificial Items
A Small Gong
8 tael


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 5, 2011)

Waiting for some more character sheets and/or questions, so we can start.


----------



## Pentius (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll throw out a question.  I have a bow, but I didn't see anything in chapter 2 about arrows.  Are arrows just free, or are they listed somewhere else?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2011)

Pentius said:


> I'll throw out a question.  I have a bow, but I didn't see anything in chapter 2 about arrows.  Are arrows just free, or are they listed somewhere else?



I cannot find it, either. Does 1 Tael for 20 arrows (or bolts) sounds right?


----------



## Pentius (Jul 6, 2011)

Sure.  I'll drop a couple Tael on arrows and put it on my sheet


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 9, 2011)

[MENTION=6676989]GROMkill[/MENTION] [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]

Any help needed for making a character?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 12, 2011)

Need more time in the world could you help with that LOL. 

I have been having connection problems - hoping they are fixed as I am on now and everything is green (or blue in his case). Will have a character up tonight/tomorrow latest.

Any idea to the style of game WD? dungeon crawl? epic save the world? kill the evil warlord? etc.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 12, 2011)

No dungeon crawl, bit of mystery, spy action (you are all members of forbidden societies in a hostile system), lot of wire-fu and fun and slapstick where possible.

Kill the evil warlord, find the magic weapon, fight 'my kung-fu is superior' duels


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks like [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] has left EN World 

How far is your character [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] ?


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi guys.

Look like you lot are short a thief. I might go with the long-fingered street urchin. Will have to take a look at the ruleset and stuff, but you can count me in.

Cheers,

DrZ


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2011)

There are two Thief Societies.

Rural 'Robin Hoods' that can improvise throwing weapons.

Urban assassin's who possess ancient powers to battle undead.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry WD looks like I haven't the time. I made up a background - written mostly as I was on the bus to work. But I haven't had time to digest the rules. 

Good luck with this, sorry I have to opt out.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Sorry WD looks like I haven't the time. I made up a background - written mostly as I was on the bus to work. But I haven't had time to digest the rules.
> 
> Good luck with this, sorry I have to opt out.
> 
> HM



Thanks for your honesty 

[MENTION=15640]DrZombie[/MENTION] , do you want to play? If not, I will have to cancel this


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok I'm back!
 What are the characters of the others look like? I want to make something whacky, but don't want to stand on anybody's toes. So I'll first look what ideas are already taken.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2011)

You should be able to find all character (but DrZombie's possible thief) in this thread.
Welcome back!


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm more the happy to play. I'm just very short on personal time this week since i've got relatives staying at my place over for the week. I'll try to make a char ASAP, but maybe not this week.
I'm hesitating between someone from the assassin's guild or an innocent-looking street kid with a way of getting into and out of trouble with an alarming frequency.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm more the happy to play. I'm just very short on personal time this week since i've got relatives staying at my place over for the week. I'll try to make a char ASAP, but maybe not this week.
I'm hesitating between someone from the assassin's guild or an innocent-looking street kid with a way of getting into and out of trouble with an alarming frequency.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm more the happy to play. I'm just very short on personal time this week since i've got relatives staying at my place over for the week. I'll try to make a char ASAP, but maybe not this week.
I'm hesitating between someone from the assassin's guild or an innocent-looking street kid with a way of getting into and out of trouble with an alarming frequency.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2011)

Triple-Post. So I'm not the only one with connection problems?

Take your time


----------



## GROMkill (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey Walking Dad, I will be making my character this week and I intend to play as either a shaman or a rogue, I believe.


----------



## Pentius (Jul 17, 2011)

Hooray!  I was worried this game was going to die before it started.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 23, 2011)

Waiting for new character posted...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 24, 2011)

I still have to make some time to download and read all the material. Bear with me please. Although if I'm dragging you down, start withoutme, I'll jump in later I guess!


----------



## Pentius (Jul 25, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> I still have to make some time to download and read all the material. Bear with me please. Although if I'm dragging you down, start withoutme, I'll jump in later I guess!




The PDFs seem imposing, because there are several, but actually, each is pretty short(just a chapter), and making a character isn't too hard or time consuming once you have the conceptual parts down.  Don't sweat it.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll make a character tomorrow during the day if the kids let me


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 1, 2011)

Shang Ziung
Male, 36
Dragon Breath's Wizard 3, Chaotic Good

Str 10 (Might 0)
Dex 13 (Acrobatics 1d3)*
Con 12 (Fortitutde 1d3-1)
Int 16 (Savvy 1d6)*
Wis 11 (Insight 1d3)*
Cha 11 (Charm 1d3-1)
*Increased dye

AC: 10 
HP: 14
To hit: +0

Weapons: 

Light crossbow: ROF: 1/1 Range: SR:60 MR:120 LR:180. Speed Av(4), Dmg: 1d8, +3 to hit at short disance, +1 at medium vs armored targets
Staff: Speed: Fa(6) Dmg: 1d6

Saves:
Paralyzation/Poison/Death Magic 14
Rod/Staff/Wand 11
Petrification/Polymorph 13
Breath Weapon 15
Spells 12



Equipment: Spellbook, Staff, hand crossbow, ink and paper, assorted
material components, 9 tael 
Spell components: Scarff, Dagger, 4xTerracota statues, Cobra fangs, small throwing jade spike, Toad 

tatoo.


Spells: 
Level 1 - 2/day
Level 2 - 1/day

+Number of spells equal to Insight Stunt

Spell list: 
Level 1
Elemental Charm (Yang)
Iron Scarf (Yin)
Cobras Breath (Yin)
Give me Face (Yang)

Level 2
Fire Spikes (Yang)
Heart Ripper (Yang)
Kiss of the Toad (Yin)
Terra Cotta Warrior (Yin): 
_
Duration: 2 rounds/level
Casting Time: Sl (2
Stats
AC 18; HD 3; Move
120; Att/round 1; To hit +3; Damage 1d8+3
(regardless of statue’s armament); Stunts—
Fortitude 1d3._

Martial arts maneuvers:  Dance of the Golden Lotus (+1 casting speed), Speed of the Leopard, and Wuxia.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 2, 2011)

Done with the character!


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 3, 2011)

working on it. Go ahead with the game, I'll jump in when I'm done.


----------



## Pentius (Aug 4, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> working on it. Go ahead with the game, I'll jump in when I'm done.




I'm not sure we'll be able to with this line-up.  It depends on if those who posted at the beginning are still watching.  Maybe I should go pester GROMkill over skype...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2011)

Pestering is always a noble activity.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2011)

I will have more time this weekend than usual. Expect an introduction post for the characters who are ready


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 7, 2011)

No IC thread, sorry, but I got you a RG to post your characters in  http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/309750-rg-wds-dragonfist.html


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2011)

Current characters in the RG: 3

Players who posted a character there: Kaodi, Pentius, Voda Vosa.

others pending...


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 9, 2011)

...Dude.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 9, 2011)

Posted!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> ...Dude.



Sorry, somehow missed your entry 

Will post an IC thread tomorrow


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2011)

IC posted. Please start with a brief introduction of your character and your current clothing equipment.

IC
OOC
RG


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi guys, just a heads-up that I'm on holiday 'till the end of august, and that my internet connection is horrible. Cya in september.On the plus-side i've downloaded the PDF's before I left, so I might have time to read 'em and work on a char.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I would like to do two rules changes:

1st: Having multiple MA maneuvers that increase Unarmed damage. Each one in the addition to the one that provides the biggest damage die adds a +1 to the damage.

2nd: I don't really like % skill system for Dragonfist. Reverse engineering the rules for stunts and skills, I propose to change any 'skill test' to a d20 roll plus stunt die against a DC (or TN -> Target Number in Dragonfist lingo) set by the DM. Thieves divide their skill % by 5 and add these as a bonus to the appropriate rolls.

Thoughts?

Edit: Setting the standard TN for Thief tasks at TN 20 should give the same chance for success as before.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 18, 2011)

Seems more appropriate to me.


----------



## Pentius (Aug 21, 2011)

1: Okay.  That sounds fine.

2: You tell me what to roll, I'll roll it, no questions asked.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 19, 2011)

What is happening with this game?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2011)

Was away the weekend to visit my father-in-law with my family. I returned and one relay station of my Internet provider is broken, leaving me with no access at home. I'm currently in the local library, but this slows down my posting considerably.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 7, 2011)

I consider dropping this game...

it hasn't gain as much momentum as I wished for (maybe my fault), but mostly I see more and more flaws in the rules system.

Any input from my players?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 7, 2011)

Hm, I'm not an expert in the system as to see any evident flaws. I was intrigued by the feel of the campaign. I hope you'll remember my take at oriental themed games in Path of Enlightment. I think it's us not being chinese, hence not able to make quality chinese games =)


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 7, 2011)

Most character improvement is the increase of your stunt die. And you can only use one type each round. No matter how strong you are, if you dodge you won't hit hard...

Has anyone a good suggestion for an alternate rules system? I was thinking about Savage Worlds or even adapting Pathfinder.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 7, 2011)

Technically you can increase your AC with manouevers, which frees up need to be dodgey so that you can hit hard.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, the MA maneuvers are mostly permanent effects. But I still kind of miss Bab (or even THAC0) increase with levels. If you are all still interested, I will at least finish this sidetrack adventure.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 23, 2011)

I will be on Christmas vacation until 2 January and possibly not able to  post much during this time. So I announce a break until I'm back for  regular posting.

Merry Christmas and a happy New Year!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2012)

Back and still waiting for Song's action in the IC thread.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 19, 2012)

Petius seems to be MIA.

To be honest, I would like to cancel this game to have more time to start another game on EN World...


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 19, 2012)

I could probably live with that.


----------

